# Option to change color scheme



## Wonko The Sane

Alright...the grey here is so boring that I'm going to puke.
I at least would like the option to choose the green, red, and blue schemes from before!

I'm not saying the default has to change, but it's kind of oppressive to force us to stare at these bland colors. Please...can we at least bring back the option to have our own personal computers display different colors?


----------



## Anamatar IV

YOU COULD CHANGE COLORS? I want that!


----------



## LadyGaladriel

well I personally quite liked the origanal colours but Im fine with this one . I can read it so Its ok by me.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yeah. At one point a while ago you could change colors. 

I WANT IT BACK!


----------



## Wolfshead

Personally, I'd prefer the option to choose your own colour scheme from a list.


----------



## Khamul

I miss the red and black.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

OK, I voted.

I however would like to mention that statements referring to the previous outlook of the site mean NOTHING to a newcomer! When I registered, it was already gray. If now it changes, this "grey" will be the "history" in my case. The same is with some of those options that are in the poll but I, as a newby , know nothing about them...How could I vote for such things then?

I would also like to ask if there isn't a possibility of adding a few more "funny faces" (the smilies) that could express more "hints" of emotion.   

AND, I would too ask if there isn't any possibility of making it possible to SEE the attached pictures and not open them in a separate window.


----------



## Khamul

I doubt they would be too keen on adding image code.


----------



## Ice Man

I liked it when we could chose between the old default, this white, the green and the blue colour scheme. However, if only one scheme is to be brought back, I'd suggest that it be the green one.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

About the smiley thing, I doubt they could add more smileys ass they come with the service that builds the message boards for them.

The colors though I know for a fact are able to be changed, and I'd appreciate at least the option to change them to something else.

As for the images being able to be seen rather than opening them in a new window, it's a completely different process than just attaching an image to your post and it would, I imagine, be more dificult to have that option than to just leave it as is.

And to Arcanjo...yeah...um...the green wasn't that great, before we had the green, white, blue choices we had, white, green, black choices.  
And that is what I'd prefer.
But if most people prefered the green over the black and they were to only bring one back I'd push for the green too...anything but this white!

I guess the idea behind the first three choices we had were: White-Default, Neutral, Green- Elvish, Foresty colors, Black and Red- Mordor, Evilly colors.


----------



## tookish-girl

I hated the green, as my signiture still points out. It was too swampy, . This is alot more sophisticated looking, and it's easier to read. 

This ones good, everyone!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Although this gray one isn't bad at all,I reeeeaaally liked the green one better,as well as the blue one. It would be nice to have that option back but if that is too difficult a task,forget about it.


----------



## Walter

Well folks, LET'S NOT BE HASTY!

...or so 've been told by the almighty WM when I enquired about this issue a while ago...


----------



## David Pence

I'm waiting for the long delayed vBulletin v3.0 to be released before I deal with multiple color schemes.

They do have an alpha in public trials, so hopefully it won't be long. In the mean time, I may tweak the current scheme a bit.


----------



## Hirila

I like this light-grey-green colours. They are so unobtrusive and easy to read. Soft to the eye. Better than some of the colour schemes we could chosse from some time ago.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Wow...one of my threads got attention from WM! Oh my...
Well, I appreciate knowing that something may be done to change things in the future. 
As for now, the gray IS easy to read, and although it is oppresivley boring I'd be willing to wait it out for the chance at future options!

Thank you WM...I guess since we got an answer that this thread is pretty much done...
We should probably close it...or start talking about Spinach or something.


----------



## Confusticated

> _Originally posted by Hirila _
> *I like this light-grey-green colours. They are so unobtrusive and easy to read. Soft to the eye. Better than some of the colour schemes we could chosse from some time ago. *


I agree. I didn't post here often before the colors changed and I do not remember what the colors were before this. I do remmeber being glad when it switched to this grey. I love the grey!!! It might even encourage more thoughtful posts than some bright colors would A color change would be no big deal though.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I doubt the color scheme will dissuade people like me from making pointless posts...

In fact...I have noticed no change in the frequency of my stupidity...

I hate the grey...but it's your opinion and you're entitled to it...


----------



## Ice Man

Can we please have the green scheme back?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yes, please?!?! 
ANYTHING BUT GREY!
I FEEL OPRESSED!


----------



## Legolas_lover12

well now that u meantion it i do feel depressed with all this grey. that's why i'm always glad when ppl put up colorful avatars or put bright colors in their siggy. i don't care wut colors they are as long as it isn't depressing............


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I completely agree...
This color scheme is about as boring as the colors in a Moonscape!


----------



## Samwise_hero

I reckon the colours are alright and besides if you changed the background colours, you'd have to change the banner again to suit the colours. 
I wouldn't mind have the choice of which colour we wanted for our own computers back, it would give us freedom to randomly change the background so we didn't get sick of it. but i'm willing to wait until it is possible to do so.
Hey by the way check out these previous banners, do you guys remember them???


----------



## Samwise_hero

I could only put one attachment on my last post so here's the other one.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

no i don't remember those but i remember the one where it was maroon and the letters were gold or something. i used to have it saved but i deleted it a few days ago. talk about bad timing ........


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I remember those two!! I like the fire one the best though!  The one now is ok...but it's too bland...like the colours!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12

yah i like the picture but i might be nice if it was blue or something


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Blue's an excellent color!
I agree!

There should be more blues and purples on the forum!


----------



## Confusticated

I just noticed that there is no "I love the grey and wouldn't change it" option in the poll. 
What is this all about?..
Wonko The Sane, I didn't mean to imply that the grey prevents or even lessens pointless posts. However, it is a fact that colors effect moods. So I reason that a brightly colored forum would have an affect on the tone of the posts. I think that grey is calming and might add to the thoughtfulness of some posts for some people because I think it leaves people in a mode were they can concentrate more.
More concentration = deeper thoughts = advancement of threads with more serious topics.
Maybe I am reaching too far here?


----------



## Legolas_lover12

*



I think that grey is calming and might add to the thoughtfulness of some posts for some people because I think it leaves people in a mode were they can concentrate more.
More concentration = deeper thoughts = advancement of threads with more serious topics.
Maybe I am reaching too far here?

Click to expand...

*
yes u r. most ppl post nonsense and wutever no mater wut the color is ..........


----------



## Confusticated

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *
> 
> yes u r. most ppl post nonsense and wutever no mater wut the color is .......... *


* 
Okay! Okay! I admit it..
I made the whole thing up!..I just like the grey that's all. Can't a person like the grey? ...hehe
I couldn't let Hirila be the only person to defend the grey because I think it's looks great. I wont be bothered too much if the colors change. It's no big deal I suppose. *


----------



## Talierin

I like the grey too, except I wish the new post indicator buttons were blue instead of yellow... I don't like grey with yellow.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I agree with that, Tal!! Yellow and grey suck!

But the GREY IS OPPRESIVE!! When I made this poll I had NO idea anyone would LIKE the oppresive grey so I didn't even THINK to make it a choice! YUCK!


----------



## Legolas_lover12

huh??? wut yellow??? where are you guys getting yellow from???


----------



## Wonko The Sane

On the main page, when there's a new post on a thread there's a yellow check box...

Tal and I think they should be blue.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

oh that yellow. i think it looks fine. and isn't tal a mod?? couldn't she change that???


----------



## Talierin

No, I have no control over what the board looks like, only your posts *muahahaha* Only WM can change the colors and whatnot.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I don't think the mods can do that...I think it's just WM that can.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

oh then y don't u ask him about it?? i don't think he'd get mad or anything  LOL


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I think he's waiting for the new version of the boards before he changes things, right Tal?


----------



## Legolas_lover12

oh yah i forgot about that. *smacks self on head*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Ok...now...shhh.

I'm going to change the colors to blue and purple with telepathy.

Oh..and whoever said grey was calming should also know that blue is calming as well.


----------



## Talierin

I know nothing of a color change... forum layout changes, yes.


----------



## Khamul

Yes, blue is very comforting and relaxing.  A site I am an admin at is a good example. (I won't plug it, but pm me if you want the link)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yes!! Sting's right! If it's that sight you sent me already then you're VERY right!

It's pretty, calming, tranquil. It's more Tolkien than the greys because it reminds me of water, and then I think of things like Mirrormere, and the rivers in Lothlorien.
It makes me smile because it's so Elvish...
 *sigh*

Please change it? Or at least coerece WM to THINK about changing it!


----------



## Ice Man

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Please change it? Or at least coerece WM to THINK about changing it!  *


----------



## Khamul

What?


----------



## Ice Man

*I just thought it would be nice to have the green colour scheme back.*


----------



## Weathergirl2006

Bring up an option to choose whatever we want


----------



## Legolas_lover12

yah, the option to choose our own would be relly good.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*BLUE!!!!!!!!!!*

I've decided that a change of colors might be in order. 
I love the green, but I really miss the blue, so I modified MacAddict's green banner to give people a taste of what a blue TTF could be like. 
(With his permission of course!!)




> The TTF Banner's design is ©2003 Mad Sea Cow Productions and has been Modified under MacAddict's consent.



This is the banner changed to blue. Just a rough idea.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

This is the banner with some cool water droplet effects...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

And my PERSONAL FAVORITE!!!!!!!

The banner with some cool star effects added!


----------



## munchkin

Hey, whats wrong with Orange!?

Those are cool, Wonks! I like the water one!

I want to be able to chose which one we can have. That would be wicked cool!


----------



## Hirila

We've had that some time ago. I remember it even twice, that we could change colors ourselves. I don't know why they changed it to only one obligatory color scheme. I guess because it's wasted space on the server.


----------



## Elendil3119

I personally like green very much, and would be dissapointed if the scheme was changed. However, it would be cool if the user had the option to choose from a small selection of preset color schemes according to his/her own preference.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Those blue banners look very nice, Wonko. The one with the star-effects is my favourite as well. Good job!


----------



## Feanorian

If you really do not like the color scheme you can change your internet settings to whatever you would like, unfortunately it changes all of the website u view.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

I like that one with the stars. It's like the light of Valinor shining down on you.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Well, MacAddict, this has got to be the single most beautiful banner this site has ever seen! Kudos to you! *clap clap*


----------



## The_Swordmaster

I do really like the new banner also. *tips hat to MacAddict.*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

The tree one is my favourite!!  I almost don't want to change to blue. 

Wait...yes I do.

But the tree one is SOOO Cool. What I would love even more though is if the background for htis page that shows up as that really dark green could be misty trees as well.

I'd never leave the forum again.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

I love the new banner with the "misty trees"! It is _so_ Tolkien! I hope if you're going to occasionally change for the seasons or some other reason (Holidays etc.) that you keep this one as the standard. 

God bless.


----------



## FREEDOM!

I want to be able to choose my own colors!!

Like Kiwi Green!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Swordmaster

I think that will be a little bright.


----------



## Aulë

The problem with everyone selecting their own colours would be that some text fonts will become rather difficult to read for some people. 
You can read red text on a green background, but you can't read red text on a red background....


----------



## FREEDOM!

I don't think people are that stupid....


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

Pardon me, but I'm being addle pated again. Does this color choice mean _background_ color or just font color(s)? I assumed it meant background. And does it mean that each poster would have his/her own background color? Wouldn't that be a tad gaudy - not to mention hard on the eyes? 

I like the current arrangement of the grey for composition (I don't know if I could compose well on tangerine or pomengranate) and then the silver greens (one of my favorite colors, "tree fungus green") on the forum itself. It's all well and good to think that a bright background would be "eye-catching", but it would also make reading the posts difficult and painful for some people. Given that we have some fairly long and complicated posts on this forum, I would opt for whatever gives clarity of communication rather than an emotional "kick". There appears to be quite enough "diversity" in the font color and icons without bringing the backgrounds into it!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

No no no...
It would ONLY change the background colour for YOUR computer...

It wouldn't mean everybody's posts are in a different colour!!



Anyway, it's not going to happen any time soon.

I was just saying that to change the options so we could have a blue forum would be super neat.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

You must excuse my profound ignorance. After all, remember my motto:

So much technology - so little brane!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

brane?

You mean brain.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *brane?
> 
> You mean brain. *


It's a joke! It comes from an old record I had by a comedian named Charlie Manna (he's dead now, poor man). Anyway, he did a skit where he presented a man's body from the point of view of all the parts (sort of an "inner space ship"). The main speaker is one Captain Corpuscle who manages the body through dinner and a date. At one point, he needs to contact the brain who comes on with a booming important sounding voice saying, "This is the Brain, B-R-A-N-E!" Hence my little joke to prove my pathetic hi-tech abilities.

I hope this explains my little "jest"...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hah!  Gotcha!

That's funny!
Never heard of that guy though. 

Anyway, I made new and fresh banners and stuff for the new RPG site.

 They're pretty bad but WM pretended to like them and they will go into "rotation".


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Hah!  Gotcha!
> 
> That's funny!
> Never heard of that guy though.
> 
> Anyway, I made new and fresh banners and stuff for the new RPG site.
> 
> They're pretty bad but WM pretended to like them and they will go into "rotation".  *


Well, however "bad" they may be (and I doubt that they are), they are 1000% better than anything _I_ could do!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Well thank you...I think. 
But they're nowhere near as COOL as MacAddicts! 

Anyway...the new RP site is blue...so I suppose I should be content with the green here.

Except it looks so dull when I go back and forth!


----------



## MacAddict

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Maggott _
> *I love the new banner with the "misty trees"! It is so Tolkien! I hope if you're going to occasionally change for the seasons or some other reason (Holidays etc.) that you keep this one as the standard.
> 
> God bless. *



Wow is it THAT good? It would seem, theres been a LOT of people telling me this is THE best one yet  . For example as of this second there as been (estimated) 15 people applauding this banner, the ones before it usally got like 4 responces. And if everyone agrees this current banner (which is version 3.0 btw) can stay the way it is for a long, long time, what do YOU think?


~MacAddict


----------



## Anamatar IV

MacAddict, that is amazing! As Mrs. M said it is SO Tolkien and it is perfect for the feel this color scheme gives.

Did you draw all the trees by hand?


----------



## munchkin

MacAddict, you are one amaizing dude! We should keep this one for a while!


----------



## GuardianRanger

I didn't know this was where the praise went. I noticed the trees a couple of days ago and was waiting to see the new thread. I almost started one. Anyway.....great job. I really like the banner. It makes me think of Lothlorien....or Amon Hen.

Great Job!


----------



## Wolfshead

I'll add in a couple of words of congratulations as well, I think this is the best banner we've had. So, here are your words - 'well' and 'done' 

And I think he did draw the trees, Anamatar


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *I'll add in a couple of words of congratulations as well, I think this is the best banner we've had. So, here are your words - 'well' and 'done'
> 
> And I think he did draw the trees, Anamatar   *



He stole the trees actually


----------



## The_Swordmaster

I wold think so because they do look like a photograph not drawn on the computer.


----------



## MacAddict

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *He stole the trees actually  *



Hes right , the trees were not drawn. If I could draw THAT good I would scare myself. Its a picture.


~MacAddict


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *He stole the trees actually  *


 Where from? And how did he get them home? Ok, enough pedantry...

Oh, and just incase anyone did think I really thought MacAddict drew the trees, I didn't. I was being sarcastic, yes, I know, I'm never sarcastic


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

I don't care if the trees are begged, borrowed or stolen! _KEEP THEM!!!_ If you wish, you can put something different for "special days" (something "party" on 9/22 or something "yule" on 12/25), but otherwise, this is _seminal Tolkien_ and should be the all-time standard!

Again, well done MacAddict!


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Maggott _
> *something "party" on 9/22 or something *


 What happens on the 22nd of September? It's not Thanksgiving, is it? I thought that was later, but maybe I'm wrong. Remember I'm not American


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *What happens on the 22nd of September? It's not Thanksgiving, is it? I thought that was later, but maybe I'm wrong. Remember I'm not American  *



Have I lost it entirely? I thought that was Bilbo and Frodo's birthday - but it could be just one more thing I "remember" that isn't so! Every year I used to begin reading LOTR in late September in honor of that event - but again, I could be mistaken (but I sure hope not because that would be scary as all get out!!).


----------



## Wolfshead

You could be right there, it seems to ring a bell as their birthday. I guess I just didn't think of it


----------



## FREEDOM!

I liked the banner with the fire the best, but this one is really growing on me.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

The fire WAS cool but this is the best.

I've always thought I've had a little Elf in me because I LOVE the trees, and growing up in the mountains in the PNW means they're ALL around.

It's one of the things I hated about Indiana. They have trees...but not the misty mossy kind like in the picture.

Those trees are gorgeous!! They look like they could've been plucked strait from the PNW! And I LOOOOVE them!

It makes me feel at home.

 When I had Microsoft Bob (silly program probably nobody remembers it..) you could make a view to show through your house windows and I always had trees. Even on the spaceship rooms.


----------



## Thindraug_2

hey Maybe there could be a new one every month


----------



## Wonko The Sane

WM changes it periodically...

But I must say of all the pictures ever this one is my favourite.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

This is my favorite banner too.

Wonks, you used to live in Indiana? I went and visited the Limberlost cabin and woods in Indiana once. The woods there would have looked very much like that picture if it had been a foggy morning. Instead, it looked like the picture without the fog.
But I'm sure there would be times it looked like that.


----------



## MacAddict

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *WM changes it periodically...
> 
> But I must say of all the pictures ever this one is my favourite.  *



WM Changes it whenever I make a new one for him and thats how it goes. Round every month and 1/2 I get to wanting to make a new one but I think I'll let this one stay up onger than usal  .



~MacAddict


----------



## jallan

A problem with color changes is that on occasion posters, including myself, use color in a post for emphasizing something.

In this forum I use yellow, and I’ve seen other posters use the same, but some use red or other colors.

But if the background color were changed, for example, to a cream color, the yellow text would tend to fade into it.

If a yellow background were used, then it would become invisible. 

Of course, one might ask that moderators, once a color change has been made, go through all previous posts and edit any color specification to be readable and attractive under the new color scheme.

One might ask.

I think the answer would be something like “Are you crazy?!!!”.

Best leave well enough alone.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I was suggesting a change to blue...so red and yellow would still show up. 

And Mindy, the woods of Indiana can be beautiful. But the misty mossy trees are classic PNW...and I just think we do them better here.


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by jallan _
> *Of course, one might ask that moderators, once a color change has been made, go through all previous posts and edit any color specification to be readable and attractive under the new color scheme.*



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

It would take at least a month or more just to correct my own posts with color.

RD


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hey...Nom...not to be all um...questioning authority...but rather than editing RD's posts...wouldn't it have accomplished the same thing just to go and post a new reply to the thread?

I mean...I don't know if I like the idea of mods going into people's posts and editing them to post jokes in.

It kind of bothers me....


----------



## Confusticated

It wouldn't have been the same joke if I had, though I can see how it was wrong to do. I have removed it, and wont do it again.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Ack! I didn't mean for you to remove it and be all sad like you sound...

I just thought maybe you should think twice about doing it again.

But it was funny.....
 You should put it back....

I'm sorry.

*Feels really bad*

I'm too mean.


----------



## Confusticated

Nay... I do not feel sad about it, and I didn't mean to sound it. 
But while I'm here I'll say that I like dark text against lighter background more than the other way around. I've wondered about just putting all of my posts in black, but that would disturb the flow of things.

I still hold that the grey background was best, but this latest banner is lovely.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I understand why you like the grey, but I found it oppresive.  

Anyway, I'm glad you're not sad about it.

I do feel mean though.
I'm going to go pull a Dobby.

*Returns a few minutes later and holds out her hands*

Dobby had to iron his hands.


----------



## spirit

can we have a silvery colour? please? but whatever you do dont get pink!!! other colours will be ok but NOT PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Celebthôl

Hehe, i miss the red and black...only problem is i was never here when it was red and black


----------



## spirit

is the backgrounds acyually going to be changed soon?


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *is the backgrounds acyually going to be changed soon? *


I hope not! I find the green infinitely restful and pleasant and most (if not all) of the colored fonts show up on it unless they are tiny. Besides, green so so apropos of Tolkien and his beloved trees!


----------



## spirit

cant they change it to another shade of gerrn?


----------



## Weathergirl2006

Yeah i like the green color it reminds me of i dunno its just nice , but i still would like to be able to change it!


----------



## Beorn

WM: the colors are kind of, well, um, well ...
Mike: yeah....
Mike: my thoughts exactly
WM: but we can change that
Mike: yup
WM: I'm thinking hot pink and green
Mike: and yellow polka dots?
WM: what's that girly show, power puff twins?
Mike: power puff girls
WM: yeah, power puff tolkien colors

I dug that up from a few weeks ago. I don't think we'll be doing to color scheme before vB3.0 is out (I'm betting mid-August). After the upgrade, you have to set up all the colors again...so it'd be a waste of time to have the colors set up for a month...


----------



## Weathergirl2006

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> [ After the upgrade, you have to set up all the colors again...so it'd be a waste of time to have the colors set up for a month... [/B]


are you say we set up the colors or you would have to set up the colors?


----------



## Wolfshead

The people in charge set up the colours. In this case, WM or Mike


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Is VB3.0 out? 

COS I'M SICK OF THIS GREEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lantarion

Me too! 
Well, it's not that bad, but a little variety wouldn't kill us, would it?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'd even welcome back the boring old grey and white!


----------



## Kahmûl

I think that if we don't get to choose ourselves that it should be blue


----------



## Lantarion

Blue might be a little hard to do.. And the text might not be easy to read.. 
I still say Red All The Way!! And some Orange As Well to sort of balance it out.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

If we can't choose, I'd like Mordor black and red.


----------



## spirit

i really want it to be black! and a little silver maybe!!


----------



## Weathergirl2006

At this point, I think they should realize (if they already havent) that ALMOST everyone really want a change whether they pick or someone else picks. SO i think we should just start voting (or hower it get changed) to get the whole process started. Because this topic alone has been going since 9-27.


----------



## Éomond

I think maybe would could change the colors again and see if people like them. No matter what people are going to have their own opinions and needs, so yeah.


----------



## Valdarmyr

I'm with the others who'd like it to stay green, 'cause it reminds me of the Shire, Pip!  And other parts of Middle Earth. It is a Tolkieny color. Of course, some have been here a lot longer than me, so I can understand why they'd like a change. Or maybe they just don't like green, and like Stuart Smalley used to say, "That's okay!"


----------



## celebdraug

> _Originally posted by Lúthien Séregon _
> *If we can't choose, I'd like Mordor black and red.  *



hmmm!!! 

the green isnt that bad!


----------



## Finglas

*green?*

I have a question. i have been on a couple other lord of the rings message boards, and they all seem to be green. Can anyone tell me why? I've read the books, and i guess i could throw out some ideas... but i'm not really sure.


----------



## Aragorn21

I'm not totally sure either. But if you think about it, no other colors really fit.


----------



## Finglas

true, but it's not like this site is the only one that has green as its theme. I'm not saying that green doesn't fit, i was just wondering.


----------



## Talierin

It's just Tolkienish, I guess.... we used to be grey though, and then red and yellow, and before that black and red. We're planning a color change soon when we upgrade...


----------



## Celebthôl

Tis easy on the eyes 

I vote for Red with Black writting!


----------



## celebdraug

or a silvery with black writing!


----------



## Thingol

*I like alot of these suggestions but bring back the green!!!!!!!!Please it just worked so well!!!!!!!     *


----------



## Wolfshead

Thingol said:


> I like alot of these suggestions but bring back the green!!!!!!!!Please it just worked so well!!!!!!!*  *


If you go down to the bottom of the page, there's a little drop down menu. Select _TTF Green_ off that and you'll have the green one back


----------



## Thingol

CraigSmith said:


> If you go down to the bottom of the page, there's a little drop down menu. Select _TTF Green_ off that and you'll have the green one back



Thanks, ah back to normal (well almost except for the beautiful logo!)


----------



## Legolas_lover12

Thingol said:


> Thanks, ah back to normal (well almost except for the beautiful logo!)



yah now it just says v.bulletin *goes off to mourn the loss of the beautiful picture*


----------



## Wolfshead

Don't worry. I'm sure our lovely banner will be back once other, more important aspects of the board have been sorted


----------



## Khôr’nagan

You mean like the countless missing letters and numbers, CraigSmith? It seems to have even gotten worse, though I don't know how. Now I can barely make out some sentences and links on the main page. But after that's all taken care of, yes, I hope that the colors will be dealt with. I guess that the option really would be best, now that we've upgraded and all.

But I think this bug thing's getting out of control... "Disable smilies in text" is now "Disa le smilies in text." Sounds almost French. "Logged in as Khôr'nagan" is now " ogged in as _h_r______" and "Do not subscribe" is "Do not su scri e." How long _will_ we have to wait for this stuff to be fixed?


----------



## Wolfshead

Strange. I see all text as it should be


----------



## Lantarion

I really liked the pencil-drawing of Gadnalf and Bilbo and somebody that TTF had a long time ago as its banner.. But the vBulletin sign will come down soon enough.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

yah it'll just take awhile to get used to things being moved around a bit ...like the avatar and name being above the post rather than beside it (i dunno why but it's just weird to me  )


----------



## Eledhwen

I want the atmospheric banner at the top again.

Although I voted for green, I must admit that the blue did hit against it horribly; however, yellow is unreadable against this background. It's swings and roundabouts.

Having the option to change colours regularly will stop people from looking at the screen from across the room and shouting "are you on that Tolkien Forum _again_?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Is it possible for there to be a special “User Background” option, along with the default and the TTF green options? By that, I mean an option for one that’s been designed or customized by the user ( like a picture for the background, like fire or something, or a particular colour scheme like red for text and black for post backgrounds ).


----------



## Beorn

Lúthien Séregon said:


> Is it possible for there to be a special “User Background” option, along with the default and the TTF green options? By that, I mean an option for one that’s been designed or customized by the user ( like a picture for the background, like fire or something, or a particular colour scheme like red for text and black for post backgrounds ).


That would take up too much space on the server...that would be like everyone using TTF as their personal photo album...

Khôr’nagan, you've got a PM


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Ah okay thanks for verifying.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I really need more choices other than this boring blue and grey and the old tired green. 


I mean, variety is the spice of life! 
I think blue and yellow would be nice...a pale blue and a pale yellow.  With some sort of banner at the top that's like...Sunlight streaming through some Mallorn trees, and a lake at the bottom...that'd be AWESOME.

In fact...I'd draw that for the banner if you'd agree to put it up.


----------

